
Blocking 500M Users Easier Than Complying with GDPR - spking
https://www.bloombergquint.com/business/2018/05/25/blocking-500-million-users-is-easier-than-complying-with-gdpr#gs.3w_eFcU
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17151466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17151466).

------
rdlecler1
GDPR is significant because for the first time in this history of the Internet
an (EU) user no longer has a marginal cost of zero.

The cost to write an application to be GDPR compliant is high and frankly will
not be worth it for many entepreurs developing an MVP.

~~~
olssonm
In what way? Adhering to the regulations are quite simple and cheap. You just
need your users consent to use their data and take measures to protect it. If
you don’t have their consent or protect the data you’re doing it wrong - even
before the GDPR came into action.

